# XD45acp report



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

35 feet first clip of 13 all in the black


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great job  - That's how the P99 shot for me  - If ya find 1 good gun, stick w/ it


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

When I shot my glock 21c I only hit the target once in the lower left corner. These XD's are made for me.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Glad to hear (see) it! I don't have an XD, but I might some day... :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had the same problem w/ every Glock I ever owned except the Glock 34 - for some reason, the lighter trigger that it comes w/ stock fixed that for me.

I rented an XD once, and I shot it pretty well. I may eventually get one after I work on down the rest of my list 

I shot the XD better than I do the avg Glock too.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> 35 feet first clip of 13 all in the black


Good shootin! Gotta love a MAGAZINE that holds 13 rounds of .45.

Sorry had to :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I don't get the HK45 (whenever that comes out), I may buy a .45 XD. I like 1911s, but have had issues w/ several over the years. After forking out $1039 for a TRP earlier this year and having some problems, I don't know if I will spend that much money again on a 1911.

That XD looks nice


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> spacedoggy said:
> 
> 
> > 35 feet first clip of 13 all in the black
> ...


+1

LOL :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If I don't get the HK45 (whenever that comes out), I may buy a .45 XD. I like 1911s, but have had issues w/ several over the years. After forking out $1039 for a TRP earlier this year and having some problems, I don't know if I will spend that much money again on a 1911.
> 
> That XD looks nice


I can't wait until the HK45 comes out. It might very well be my first gun in .45....time will tell though. I really hope that it comes out this year and not next. :-D


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

100


----------

